# Probleme mit FTP und Debian Linux!



## noe-Fighter (4. Oktober 2004)

Hi, ich weiß nicht ob mir hier wer helfen kann aber ich Probier es mal.

Also, ich hab nen Debian Linux Server auf dem ich GameServer laufen lasse und nun würde ich gerne das Verzeichniss "hlds2" frei geben das man sich per FTP einloggen kann.

Ich hab zwar proftpd und vsftpd drauf nur irgendwie komm ich mit denen und den Tut's die ich im Google finde nicht so richtig zu recht. 

Gibt es vl. sowas wie wenn ich auf adduser geh das ich dieses Linux User den ich erstelle gleich im home Verzeichniss einsperre und als FTP User anlege?

Sry falls euch die Fragen dumm vor kommen aber ich bin schön langsam verzweifelt!


----------



## mathiu (4. Oktober 2004)

Also bei proftpd musst du eigentlich nur einen User erstellen, der als Homeverzeichnis dein hlds2-verzeichnis hat. Ansonsten sollte die Standard-Konfiguration eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Fabian (4. Oktober 2004)

noe-Fighter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab zwar proftpd und vsftpd drauf nur irgendwie komm ich mit denen und den Tut's die ich im Google finde nicht so richtig zu recht.



Da wird es Zeit das einer davon mal entfernt wird ;-)

Fuer eine sehr gute ProFTPd Anleitung bitte hier drauf gehen:

http://www.debianhowto.de/howtos/de/proftpd/c_proftpd.html


----------



## noe-Fighter (7. Oktober 2004)

Also, das tut is ja gar nicht mal schlecht, nur ich hab noch zwei Probleme:

1. Der Testuser den ich als FTP Angelegt habe ist nicht im home- Verzeichnis gechrootet
        Wie mach ich das?

2. In diesem tut ist beschrieben wie man einen Shell User mit FTP, einen reinen FTP User und einen FTP User der sein PW per Shell ändern kann anlegt.
        Wie mach ich das aber das der bestehende Shell User "hlds2" einen FTP Zugang bekommt und für FTP ein anderes passwort als für die Shell


----------



## noe-Fighter (12. Oktober 2004)

sry for Doppelpost aber weiß keiner wie das geht ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Oktober 2004)

Du musst einen User anlegen, der nur zugriff auf einen FTP-Ordner hat und ansonsten keinen Shellzugang. Wie das geht, erfährst Du bei http://www.debianhowto.de (proftpd-Tutorial).


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Oktober 2004)

noe-Fighter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Der Testuser den ich als FTP Angelegt habe ist nicht im home- Verzeichnis gechrootet
> Wie mach ich das?


# To cause every FTP user to be "jailed" (chrooted) into their home
# directory, uncomment this line.
DefaultRoot ~

P.S.: Bitte auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik achten, danke.


----------

